# Hotel's To Stay in for ED?



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi,

This is a fantastic section of the board. Many of my questions have been answered by going through most of the threads. However, I am hoping that some of you will be able to make some recommendations on where I can stay in Munich. Trying to keep the price to $50-$75 (US) a night. Is this reasonable?

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*hotels*

A recent thread on Munich hotels


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

We used the Munich Marriott which is very close to the ED center and walking distance from a very nice part of the city with many restaurants, shops, night life, etc. While the cost is more than the $50-75 you mentioned we paid only $106 Euros, about $101 and the hotel was very nice. This rate only applies to an advance reservation at least 21 days ahead of time, otherwise it's significantly more. 
There are many more nice hotels within a short distance to the ED center that may be even more reasonable. 
This Site will give you a lot of information on hotels and other things in Germany.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

We had a great experience in the Munich Hilton. We weren't there for ED, but the concierge was extremely helpful, it is on the Ubahn, and there is an Internet cafe right across the street.

Good breakfast, too.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

I recently stayed at the Hotel Uhland. Next to Octoberfest. Nice hotel for around the same price. Free parking too.


----------



## AlisaKay (May 12, 2002)

Stayed at the Munich Marriott, which is very close to the delivery center. Booked through priceline at $50 night. Very comfortable room and had a great dinner in their restaurant.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Muenchen Marriott*

We stayed at Muenchen Marriott for approximately $72.00 per night last Summer. It is quiet, has great rooms, is near the Airporter stop and the subway to most areas of Muenchen. Lots of good bier available within walking distance.


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Maritim Hotel*

I just got back from my ED trip and will be posting a report very soon.  I stayed at the Maritim Hotel, which is located 5 minutes from the Main Train Station, Hauptbahnhoff. The staff all spoke excellent English, and the room was small but very well-kept, and beautiful. Highly recommended. However, I have to warn that there are a couple of conspicuous clubs nearby the hotel, and you need to request a non-smoking room beforehand.

-Jeff


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I can second the recommendation for the Hotel Maritim. Superconvenient location (so close to the train station) yet quiet. Great European breakfast downstairs and a staff that is incredibly multilingual -- I sat in the lobby and listened as one woman at the counter spoke five different languages to guests!


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Holliday Inn

THIS IS WHERE I MADE MY RESRVATIONS FOR MURCH 2003
PRICE: $55 ABOUTH 1.5 MILES FROM ED AND GET THIS: CAR PARKING IS $15
A DAY


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info guys..... you have been extremely helpful. I plan on going the Priceline route to try and book the Munich Marriot for $50/night.

AlisaKay: On Priceline, which classification did you use once you selected "City Center North" as the deignated area? Is the Marriot considered a 3 star hotel?

Thx,

Kartman


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks!*



Kartman said:


> *Thanks for the info guys..... you have been extremely helpful. I plan on going the Priceline route to try and book the Munich Marriot for $50/night.
> 
> AlisaKay: On Priceline, which classification did you use once you selected "City Center North" as the deignated area? Is the Marriot considered a 3 star hotel?
> 
> ...


I'll let AlisaKay answer officially, but the Munich Marriott is at least a 3 star and possibly a 4 star hotel. You'll enjoy it as it's a much nicer hotel than most Marriotts in the US.


----------



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

I just placed reservations at the Munich Marriott Hotel through Priceline. I selected "Munich City Center North" and "4 Star Hotels". I got a room for February 17-20 for only $50/night. I checked the location on Mapquest and it should only be approximately 4 miles from the Delivery Center. I'm not sure how far it is from the airport.

This forum has been a blessing for me. I was able to plan my entire ED experience thanks to you guys. This place rocks. :thumbup: 

Marc


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

You got a great price at a great hotel. The airport is a ways outside of town. Cheapest way in from there is the train, and if your arrival is during rush hour probably the fastest too. Cabs will cost 40-50 Euros. 
Enjoy the ED experience, its a lot of fun.



bimmerman11 said:


> *I just placed reservations at the Munich Marriott Hotel through Priceline. I selected "Munich City Center North" and "4 Star Hotels". I got a room for February 17-20 for only $50/night. I checked the location on Mapquest and it should only be approximately 4 miles from the Delivery Center. I'm not sure how far it is from the airport.
> 
> This forum has been a blessing for me. I was able to plan my entire ED experience thanks to you guys. This place rocks. :thumbup:
> 
> Marc *


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Airport*

The airport is a long distance from the Marriot. You can take a cab, the Lufthanasa Airporter or the U-bahn municipal transit system. We took the Lufthanasa Airporter, about 30 minutes in transit, which stops about three blocks from the Marriott and requires that you carry your luggage to the Hotel. The fare was approxiamtely $10.00 one way and $8.00 if you purchased a round trip ticket.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Confirmed Reservations with the Munich Marriott at $50/night through Priceline.com
Thanks for all the help I have received on this board


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *We had a great experience in the Munich Hilton. We weren't there for ED, but the concierge was extremely helpful, it is on the Ubahn, and there is an Internet cafe right across the street.
> 
> Good breakfast, too. *


Which Hilton? Munich City or Munich Park?

Thanks...SteveH


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

DCC said:


> *Confirmed Reservations with the Munich Marriott at $50/night through Priceline.com
> Thanks for all the help I have received on this board *


my request for $50 was denied just right now!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *my request for $50 was denied just right now!  *


but a subsequent request for $55 was accepted at Munich Marriott! :bigpimp:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *but a subsequent request for $55 was accepted at Munich Marriott! :bigpimp: *


We really enjoyed the Munich Marriott and found it to be very comfortable, close to many things including the ED center. Enjoy.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Parking at Marriot*

There is street parking if you get there mid afternoon. In the early evening, it starts to get full.

The Munich Marriot has an underground parking lot. I believe it will run you $20 euros a day (or something like that).


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

street parking?  

even if they paid me, i don't think i would have parked my car on the street if i could help it.  

when i was there late feb/early march, it was aboud 16 euros at the marriott.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

i was able to get the munich marriott for $51 through priceline just now. i came across a great website for bidding on hotels/airfare/car rental through priceline:

www.biddingfortravel.com

it's great because they have all sorts of useful tips, plus people post their successful bids through priceline. a great resource! :thumbup: that's where i got the idea to bid $51 (after my earlier $50 bid fell through).


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

*Munich Marriott*

Hi all,

In reserving Munich Marriott via Priceline, it doesn't allow one to specify the room type (single, double, triple,etc.) For those of you who have done it. What type of room did you get? Is there an option to override the default, which I assume is for double? If not, is there an option to add a bed to a room when you arrive at the hotel? We'll have a party of three going over, and that's why I am asking.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

beewang said:


> Yeah fellas, I think I am going w/ Holiday Inn(again). The location seems to be more "centralized" as its in Schawbing. The $55Euro/65Euro rate is an all inclusive rate (tax incld). vs. The Priceline rate is + Fees.
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in??
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: :bigpimp:


Bring on WSU and Utah.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

"Schwabing" -- is that a district of Munich? Would the Hotel Uhland be in Schwabing?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

postoak said:


> "Schwabing" -- is that a district of Munich? Would the Hotel Uhland be in Schwabing?


I was just looking up the location up the location since I will be staying there. Here is the map . It is considered to be in central Munich. Schwabing in on the north side of town.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

LDV330i - thanks for the response. I know where the Uhland is as I stayed there for my ED in June 2002. (BTW, I recommend the Uhland and will probably stay there again.) I just wondered about Schwabing as Beewang described it as "central".


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, I learned from someone who lived a while in Munich that Scwabing is just northwest of the old town. Hotel Uhland, if I'm not turned around, is to the southwest. Still I like the Uhland area. It consists of buildings built (seemingly) around 1900. Large 3, 4, and 5 story buildings on grassy lots that I suppose were apartments or homes of the upper class. A lot of these now are professional offices. It's relatively quiet, which I like.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hotel by the English Garden*

Last summer we stayed at the GAESTEHAUS ENGLISCHER GARTEN (more B&B than hotel).
WE loved both the hotel and its location:
walking distance from the Schwabing, which we really enjoyed, and very closed to the "garten": we didn't even have to cross the street to be in the park. This was ideal for our 7 year daughter who found endless sources of interest in the park. My wife and I found its beer-gardens equally enjoyable and within easy reach.
The hotel has indoor parking.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

Marco said:


> Last summer we stayed at the GAESTEHAUS ENGLISCHER GARTEN (more B&B than hotel).
> WE loved both the hotel and its location:
> walking distance from the Schwabing, which we really enjoyed, and very closed to the "garten": we didn't even have to cross the street to be in the park. This was ideal for our 7 year daughter who found endless sources of interest in the park. My wife and I found its beer-gardens equally enjoyable and within easy reach.
> The hotel has indoor parking.


Was this near the "Seehaus" and what was the daily rate?


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

*Suggestion for hotels in Florence?*

Just did a quick search, but didn't find any mentioning of hotels to stay in Florence. For those who've gone there. Do you have any recommendations on what hotels to stay in?

I'd also be interested if you have any suggestions for Siena and Genoa.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

CascadeTelcom said:


> Was this near the "Seehaus" and what was the daily rate?


CascadeT,
sorry for the delay.
Yest the GAESTEHAUS ENGLISCHER GARTEN is at walking distance from the Seehaus (which we enjoyed!) there are several good restaurants/beer-houses in the area (a good one was diagonally across the street from the hotel (forgot the name). In general the Schwabing was a lot of fun.
The hotel bill was about 350 euros for 3 nights 2 adults and one kid.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

sigurros said:


> Just did a quick search, but didn't find any mentioning of hotels to stay in Florence. For those who've gone there. Do you have any recommendations on what hotels to stay in?
> 
> I'd also be interested if you have any suggestions for Siena and Genoa.


Just got back tonight from my ED delivery trip. :thumbup: :thumbup:  It included visiting Florence. I saw a thread that recommended staying outside Florence and suggested Fiesole, a suburb, as an option. I did that and stayed at Villa Fiesole Hotel. I would highly recommend doing that. The hotel is not cheap but neither was anything else in Florence. My room was very large by European standards, with marble floors, frescoe ceilings, large bath, balcony overlooking Florence. Fiesole in up on the hills. The city bus stops in front of the hotel and in 15 min you are in town. The hotel has free parking. One would have to be crazy to try to drive into town and deal with the miniature parking slots and the swarms of motorcycles. :thumbdwn:

I also stayed in the Genoa area, in Rapallo. Rapallo is a beach resort. I had read that the hotels in Genoa were underwhelming. Unfortunately Eurotel in Rapallo where I stayed had also seen better days and still was not that cheap. :thumbdwn:
It did sit high on the hills overlooking the bay.:thumbup: It also gave me an excuse to drive Via Aurelia (coastal) road to Genoa and check out all the villages in between. :thumbup:

In the next few days I will be doing a write up on my trip and post pictures.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Matthew330CiM said:


> it's nordfriedhof. it's about a 5 minute walk. i have the subway map but i don't know where it is in the pile of luggage.. i just got in tonight from my trip.


I happened to have both the map and a digital camera in front of me.
Here you go.


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Just got back tonight from my ED delivery trip. :thumbup: :thumbup:  It included visiting Florence. I saw a thread that recommended staying outside Florence and suggested Fiesole, a suburb, as an option. I did that and stayed at Villa Fiesole Hotel. I would highly recommend doing that. The hotel is not cheap but neither was anything else in Florence. My room was very large by European standards, with marble floors, frescoe ceilings, large bath, balcony overlooking Florence. Fiesole in up on the hills. The city bus stops in front of the hotel and in 15 min you are in town. The hotel has free parking. One would have to be crazy to try to drive into town and deal with the miniature parking slots and the swarms of motorcycles. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I also stayed in the Genoa area, in Rapallo. Rapallo is a beach resort. I had read that the hotels in Genoa were underwhelming. Unfortunately Eurotel in Rapallo where I stayed had also seen better days and still was not that cheap. :thumbdwn:
> It did sit high on the hills overlooking the bay.:thumbup: It also gave me an excuse to drive Via Aurelia (coastal) road to Genoa and check out all the villages in between. :thumbup:
> ...


Hi LDV330i, welcome back! I am eargerly awaiting your trip report since I'll also be taking more or less the same route that you will driving down to Genoa. I thought for a moment about staying at Villa Fiesole. I actually checked out its website after reading your post - the pictures on their site look great! But what I want to do is to have some continuity as far as staying in a hotel goes, so I'll most likely spend both nights in Siena, rather than one night in Siena, and the next at Fiesole.

And in part because of what you said about Rapallo, I think I am incline to staying at Milan that evening. It'd be a shorter drive for me after departing Lauterbrunnen that afternoon, so I think it kinda work out okay.

Hope you've had some rest and is now ready to share w/ us the fun you had :thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

BTW, 

Getting off at Frotmanning on the same line will take you right in front of the BMW dealer on Niederlassung (sp?).

I bought a rather expensive keychain there, but was able to get the velcro oil case for free. They sell the oil case with a quart of Castrol as a package for about e20, but when I asked if I could buy just the case, they guy was cool enough to throw it in.

I saw the titanium finish shifter knob, but they only had it for the 5-speed. Either they don't make a 6-speed version or they just didn't have it in stock.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> BTW,
> Getting off at Frotmanning on the same line will take you right in front of the BMW dealer on Niederlassung (sp?).


Yes, you spelled it right! The full name is "BMW Niederlassung München" - BMW's Munich subsidiary.
There are company owned dealerships in other cities, for example, BMW Niederlassung Bremen,
BMW Niederlassung Frankfurt, BMW Niederlassung Düsseldorf, etc.


----------

